# Modern Arnis Espada Y Daga??



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi i would like to ask the members of the modern arnis forum, dan, tim and others

i have the practical art of eskrima by the prof..on it he shows espada y daga, i was wondering is this the modern arnis EyD system?? did he teach it often?? it seems to be very basic and straight to the point also he uses cross blocks....

it seems far less complex than many other systems EyD..

my final question is this a focal point of the modern arnis system??? as with double garrote? or is there a focus only on single garotte and empty hands


thanks guys

terry


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 28, 2003)

Terry,
If the above guys answer, you are going to get a number of different answers so I'll answer _from my perspective only_.  

First, none of the books represent the current day Modern Arnis.  This isn't to say that the book you have doesn't have all the fundamental basics common to us all.  That book was written in around 1976 - coming up on 30 years ago.  A lot or progression has occured since then.  His videos would be a better representation and even those pale to being in person with him. 

As to espada y daga, he didn't teach me that much of it.  He outlined cinco teros in the book you mentioned but I never saw him teach it.  Most of what he taught to me was single stick and empty hands followed by double stick and some stick and dagger.

As to the complexity if the art, he was into examining the variations and possibilities of what you could do and where you could go in any situation.  This way, you were never surprised by what your opponent would do.  In a combat or self defense situation, he was very direct.  I notice that when I trained with him, if I was following the training pattern he would go into variations.  If I surprised him, he would immediately simplify and get right to the point.  

Modern Arnis, as I see it, is both simple and complex.  His stress points to me were *the flow* and to * counter the counter*.  

He had a different relationship with different students according to their personalities and so forth.  He had more of a familial relationship with others and had more of a fighter's relationship with me so that was his approach in his teaching to me.  I was a known karate tournament  champion at the time of meeting him.  I hope this answers your questions.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2003)

In my experience espada y daga was never emphasized in Modern Arnis. Certainly it's in there, but it's not a focus--single stick is the focus as Mr. Anderson indicated (anbd empty-hand translations of same).


----------

